# Have you met our newest govt employee?



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Biden Nuclear Hire Is Drag Queen Who Talks About 'Sex with Animals' and Has Called NIH Chief 'Daddy Fauci'


The left is winning the culture wars, which is resulting in the normalization and elevation of bizarre policies, behaviors and personalities.




www.westernjournal.com


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Culling: Not just for Fauna…
I’m hoping Mexico or China just take over, the US is done and if THIS is the epitome of our country, we need to be killed off quickly, like any infestation.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"Where are we going, and why are we in this handbasket?" - The U.S. People


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm speechless. Well not really but I can't post what I want.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, if that's the strangest guy we have met recently all I can gather is a simple "shrug." Yikes, lots of the newbies that want to join our little ban of weirdos are goofier than the picture entailed. 

...heck, aren't most of the moderators dressing that way now...?


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

I feel like I'm in Bizorro world.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kyrie Eleison.


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

Maybe he can go out with one from Pennsylvania. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

pikepole20 said:


> Maybe it can go out with one from Pennsylvania.


FIFY.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

This Administration has been a who's who list of freaks not to mention unqualified. Nothing surprises me with Democrats these days, its actually expected for them to do something crazier than they have done before as if its a challenge or something!


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Just when you think the OBinden admin can't get any stranger, IT DOES !!


----------



## richardbruce (May 2, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Biden Nuclear Hire Is Drag Queen Who Talks About 'Sex with Animals' and Has Called NIH Chief 'Daddy Fauci'
> 
> 
> The left is winning the culture wars, which is resulting in the normalization and elevation of bizarre policies, behaviors and personalities.
> ...


Let's not judge what's under the bell curve by examining the outlyers


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

richardbruce said:


> Let's not judge


That's true. I'm sure a lot of people enjoy puppy therapy. I'm also pretty sure more will learn to enjoy it now that's he/she/it has a national stage to promote this.

Me, I think I'll pass on that one. But I've never been much of a fad follower.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

I wonder if these guys and the Boot Edge Edges, Rachel Levines etc. are just their way of trolling us with, 'You KNOW these inept freaks aren't really in charge; it's the global government'


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

Never mind his qualifications.

_Brinton’s years-long career in nuclear waste management, climate change, LGBTQ activism and youth mentorship — including stints at Global Zero, the Trevor Project and Deep Isolation, a company of researchers and scientists advancing safer methods for nuclear waste disposal — is well documented, as is their activism in kink subculture.

A graduate of MIT with dual masters degrees in nuclear engineering and technology and policy programming, Brinton has been unapologetic about their activism, as well as their life as a drag performer and as one of the loudest voices fighting to end conversion therapy as the founder of the 50 Bills 50 States campaign.
_


https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/new-biden-dept-energy-appointee-part-time-drag-queen-queer-activists-145352610.html?fr=sycsrp_catchall


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Never mind his qualifications.
> 
> _Brinton’s years-long career in nuclear waste management, climate change, LGBTQ activism and youth mentorship — including stints at Global Zero, the Trevor Project and Deep Isolation, a company of researchers and scientists advancing safer methods for nuclear waste disposal — is well documented, as is their activism in kink subculture.
> 
> ...


It's good he's on the climate change platform. He and Greta can do seminar's together. Well, at least until they change the narrative again. In the latter part the 20th century the belief was the earth would be frozen over by the year 2000. 

Who knows, maybe he will be successful in mandating puppy therapy in elementary schools. Some schools already have drag queens reading to kids, maybe that program will be expanded too. I've read about some parents complaining that LGBTQ is being taught and promoted to kids, they are upset because their kids are being told to try it. Maybe he can stop those parents complaining and expand the program to all schools. Kink subculture shouldn't be a subculture, it should be changed to mainstream and what better way to accomplish that than changing the minds of the next generation.


----------

